# It's huge!



## Deleted member 23692 (3 Mar 2015)

Just test fitted today's arrival, and it is huge....







42 teeth of green sprocket loviness 

i'm still waiting for some new hub bearing to turn up and then I can get it all put back together.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Mar 2015)

'Kinell! Are you having a crack at Everest on two wheels?


----------



## helston90 (3 Mar 2015)

no stopping you now!!!


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2015)

Holy cow! Isn't it easier to walk once hill get that bad?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> 'Kinell! Are you having a crack at Everest on two wheels?





Drago said:


> Holy cow! Isn't it easier to walk once hill get that bad?



As I'll only be running a 32t chain ring at the front it'll be slightly higher than my current lowest gear using a triple chainring. .. but a much simpler setup.


----------



## Cubist (4 Mar 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> As I'll only be running a 32t chain ring at the front it'll be slightly higher than my current lowest gear using a triple chainring. .. but a much simpler setup.


With a net saving of around 300g ofweight.
What rear mech?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Mar 2015)

it's an XT M786, with a OneUp RAD cage fitted - which is a beautifully machine part

The chain ring is a Superstar narrow/wide jobbie.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Mar 2015)

Drago said:


> Holy cow! Isn't it easier to walk once hill get that bad?



Fair point.

I was talking to an experienced touring cyclist in the Lake District.

He said he could wind up more or less anything with the gearing on his bike, but tended to push on the steepest stuff because it was just as quick, if not slightly quicker.

There is also the problem of balance.

If you are reduced to pushing the lowest gear at a low cadence it can be hard to keep the bike upright.

Another touring cyclist made a similar comment to me about headwinds.

He said if he was facing a real brute he would push because it was easier and almost as quick.


----------



## Cush (4 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Fair point.
> 
> There is also the problem of balance.
> 
> ...


Agree with (1) I found this when I was riding the Kharakum with loaded panniers. Head and cross winds are the devil with panniers, even last night with a moderate load in one pannier a varying wind on the A69 nearly had me over when riding the Nomad.


----------



## Motozulu (4 Mar 2015)

I've got much the same set up - haven't got the rad cage though and it shifts fine without. I have recently removed the 32t front for a 30t though - as we are doing Snowdon up and down next month.


----------



## Jody (4 Mar 2015)

Motozulu said:


> as we are doing Snowdon up and down next month.



Wouldn't mind doing that this year. Can we have a report and pics?


----------



## Crackle (4 Mar 2015)

Jody said:


> Wouldn't mind doing that this year. Can we have a report and pics?


Yes, it's on my to do list, so also interested.


----------



## Motozulu (4 Mar 2015)

Yes no probs - should be an epic weekend as on the Saturday we are doing the Penmachno trails, staying in a barn overnight for a BBQ and beers (especially for MTBers with a lock up etc) and then on the Sunday morning it's Snowdon. The barn is basic ie it's camp beds and you have to take your own sleeping blanket but for £12 a head it's spot on.


----------



## mcshroom (4 Mar 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Fair point.
> 
> I was talking to an experienced touring cyclist in the Lake District.
> 
> ...



I'm the other way. For really steep stuff I'd prefer to be cycling up in a very low gear (currently 22-32 on mine). With 4 panniers the centre of balance is very low, so the bike is stable at low speeds. Also it's not that comfortable standing in the gap between front and rear panniers to push on really steep hills, as the required body angle means I tend to catch either the front or rear pannier.

However I'm off to Wales next week and expect to be doing some pushing.


----------



## Cubist (4 Mar 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> it's an XT M786, with a OneUp RAD cage fitted - which is a beautifully machine part
> 
> The chain ring is a Superstar narrow/wide jobbie.


That's exactly the setup I have in the Mojo.


----------



## Cubist (4 Mar 2015)

Motozulu said:


> I've got much the same set up - haven't got the rad cage though and it shifts fine without. I have recently removed the 32t front for a 30t though - as we are doing Snowdon up and down next month.


As long as the b screw can be adjusted far enough. Apparently the Rad cage stays sweet for shifting for longer, so maybe save up for when it gets clunky? How about a ghost granny fif you don't have a chain device?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Mar 2015)

Cubist said:


> That's exactly the setup I have in the Mojo.


From what I've read the chain ring wears out the quickest on a 1x, so cheap Superstar goodness seems a cost effective solution. I'll probably try their 42t cog when they finally release it. But I've absolutely no complaints dealing with OneUp thus far - An American company who can get gear to your door in 2 days with no import duty is to be applauded.

I've just fitted the new hub bearings, so have been finally able to sort out the gear shift. Never has setting up a brand new drive train been so easy. I just need to sort out a scuffing rotor and then I'm good to go 


Cubist said:


> As long as the b screw can be adjusted far enough. Apparently the Rad cage stays sweet for shifting for longer, so maybe save up for when it gets clunky? How about a ghost granny fif you don't have a chain device?


 The RAD Cage is a clever bit of kit - it offsets the top pulley sightly to the rear of the cage pivot point. When the cage rotates forward (as you up in cog size) the top pulley effectively moves downwards to give the necessary clearance for the 42t cog. i'm surprised I had to move the mech upwards with the B tension screw when first fitted with 'out of the box' settings.


----------



## young Ed (4 Mar 2015)

well bloody hell!
42tooth :O
Cheers Ed


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (5 Mar 2015)

I think some folk are getting confused. It's not about having a super silly low gear: it's about having a good spread of usable ratios and simplifying the drive train. The 32/42 ratio is almost identical to a 24/32 on a triple (0.76 vs 0.75 respectively).

Here's the complete setup... 11-42 cassette on the back and a 32 chain ring up front.







There's no big ring as the top few gears are rarely used off road, There's no granny ring - the big sprocket gives pretty much the same low ratio and all without having two juggle two gear shifters: one of which would be getting caked in crap flicked up by the back tyre anyway.

Now I can quickly go from top gear to bottom with three pushes of the lever, and the clutch rear mech and narrow/wide tooth profile on the chain ring does a super job of keeping the chain located without the need for chain devices.

I've had a quick go round the block tonight and all seems ot be working OK. come the weekend I'll get out for a proper ride


----------



## djb1971 (17 Mar 2015)

@Ffoeg did it come with a 16t sprocket?

did you get it from the UK or USA?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Mar 2015)

Motozulu said:


> I've got much the same set up - haven't got the rad cage though and it shifts fine without. I have recently removed the 32t front for a 30t though - as we are doing Snowdon up and down next month.



Grib cock?


----------



## young Ed (17 Mar 2015)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Grib cock?


crib goch?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (17 Mar 2015)

djb1971 said:


> @Ffoeg did it come with a 16t sprocket?
> 
> did you get it from the UK or USA?


Their 40t and 42t sprockets come with a free 16t sprocket now, although I had picked one up on eBay a few weeks earlier - I was hoping that Superstar would have had their 42t on sale before now, but it looks like they won't be doing so for a while yet. 

As for ordering - if you buy from the OneUp International site, even though you pay in US dollars the parts are sent from a warehouse in Sussex. You get the bits delivered in a couple of days and there is no hidden import duty or taxes to pay. It's a really neat setup


----------



## djb1971 (17 Mar 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> You get the bits delivered in a couple of days and there is no hidden import duty or taxes to pay. It's a really neat setup



that's good.

i need a cassette too, the slx cassette needs to be bodged to get the 17t off, its fixed on. I wish superstar would do the full kit with the 16t too.

I now have my next job in the pipeline, the 40t will do me fine if its got the 16t in the kit


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (17 Mar 2015)

Mine's an SLX cassette and it need to be modified not bodged 

I don't see taking the rivets out to be a problem as the freehub on my wheel is steel. I might think differently if it were ali alloy though


----------



## djb1971 (17 Mar 2015)

its on a hope cheese alloy freehub. its not worth the trouble, it'll need a new cassette anyway. Ive got all of my other kit lined up ready to go, just not had time to convert it yet. 30t front and 36 rear is not bad, it'll just be nice to have a bailout gear when I've sat on the thing going up mountains all day!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Mar 2015)

young Ed said:


> crib goch?
> Cheers Ed



That's the one! Still cleaner than I remembered it.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Mar 2015)

I think I need to have a serious talk with my better half, we tour on a lowest gear 39 x 25 and even then I had to persuade her to lose the 11/23 cassette. I can't even envisage riding a gear that small, the gear chart I refer to only goes as small as 42/25. I have a tiny gear on my mb, I think around the 30 inch mark, many years ago I went into the lowest gear on a very steep track on a Greek island, the front wheel left the ground and I found myself in a slow motion back somersault.


----------



## Ootini (18 Mar 2015)

I've never tried, but I'm pretty sure riding Crib Goch would be very, very difficult as you need to do some rock climbing to get to it. Carrying the bike?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (18 Mar 2015)

Ootini said:


> I've never tried, but I'm pretty sure riding Crib Goch would be very, very difficult as you need to do some rock climbing to get to it. Carrying the bike?



I walked it when I was about ten years old and that was scary enough!


----------



## djb1971 (26 Mar 2015)

@Ffoeg 

just fitted a 40t superstar. 

dremelled the slx cassette rivets out and dumped the 17t. Ive only been up and down my road but it works perfectly, not bothering with a 16t. The expander itself is excellent quality for £30, it comes with a longer b screw, I didnt need to use it with the slx mech.

the bike will climb anything now, its as easy as having a 22t f-36t r. This will be perfect when its loaded for bikepacking. The 30t f / 36t r is great but its a pig when I'm lugging all of my bags.

Happy days


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (26 Mar 2015)

Good news indeedy 

I was thinking of re-riveting the remnants of the SLX cassette back together, but seeing as my 105 cassette has plenty of sprockets without built in spacers I don't think it'll self destruct. I'd keep an eye on your hope valley cheese hub though. Do you have a clutch rear mech or chain device fitted?

I've only had one mainly road ride of 14 miles but it's a route I do regularly with a couple of good uphills on it, and if this one ride is anything to go by the new setup in no slower than the old. Granted it's a tad slower on the downhills, but it seems to climb much quicker. I'm off work next week so plan to give it a good workout.


----------



## djb1971 (26 Mar 2015)

the slx is a clutch mech, no chain device just a raceface n/w. I actually rode most of the last trip with the clutch off with no issues

Not too bothered about the hub. It'll need replacing soon anyway, then I can whack an xt cassette on. The loose sprockets arent going to make any extra wear.

I manage easily with a 30t f / 36t r in the mountains in Scotland without a load, its going to be nice having the extra bailout gear after a long day lugging kit. One of the tracks in wales I ride is over 40% on one section. A loaded fatbike is a heavy thing to drag up it when you're knackered


----------

